# The Weddington Hotel / Fox & Crane pub, Nuneaton



## portugal7 (Jul 29, 2009)

(Also known as The Grove, The Weddington Grove, The Weddington and the Fox & Crane).

This is one of the last remaining buildings of the Weddington Castle estate (the Castle itself was demolished in 1928 to make way for a housing estate), and had been a pub/hotel since 1934. I was devastated to hear last year that M&B had sold it off for a pittance to a local developer who is known for buying old buildings, letting them go to ruin, then pulling them down and selling the land on…

Since 2008 no work has been done on it except to trash the interior fittings and cut down the trees to the front of the property (which – despite having a preservation order on, the Council turned a blind eye to – as they have to the building’s local listed status).

I was able to contact the former landlord of the Grove, who still had the keys. They allowed me to explore the interior of the building and the outbuildings/stables which are now about to be demolished. The photos I have added are mainly non-bar area (which most locals would have been familiar with anyway!) – and focus more on the interior of the upper floors and the interesting cellar and outbuildings. Before being a pub this was an impressive residential building which the owner of the Castle lived in after the Castle was demolished!

I plan another visit to see how much the place has decayed since my last visit….there have been a few fires since….

If you want more info on this building you can visit the website: www.weddingtongrove.co.uk











Stairs down to the cellar





Bricked up tunnel in the cellar. There are legends of a tunnel leading to the site of the Castle, but this is more likely a bricked up wine cellar.





Original oak stairs





Original Victorian tiles in entrance hall





The downstairs bar










Disused bar in first floor function room










Stairs up to attic level




















Steps onto roof




















Former servants' quarters (didn't get into these)





Old stables - due for demolition





Inside the stables - original hay hook on wall





Blocked up tunnel to rear





Former pristine bowling green in grounds, now overgrown





Artwork from inside the building left discarded in the grounds


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice! In fairly good nick


----------



## sigma925 (Jul 29, 2009)

Very good pics there portugal7. The interior looks in remarkably good condition.

Nice report too.


----------



## RichardH (Jul 30, 2009)

I drive past this place every day, and I've been meaning to ask if anyone on DP knew anything about it.

Fantastic pics, thanks. Very disappointed to learn about the state of the place and likely final disposition... it's far too nice to be simply pulled down.


----------



## portugal7 (Jul 30, 2009)

Cheers for your (positive!) comments - much appreciated, especially for my first -but not last - post.
You're spot on re: the developer... he has bought up a number of old buildings in the area and lets them deteriorate before demolishing them. Thing is he's doing nothing with the land at the minute - just a total waste. 

Here's a pic of the last acquisition he made (The Graziers Arms, also on Weddington Road, which dated back to 1735) - you can see why I'm pessimistic about the Grove's future..... I am planning a return visit next month so will post an update then.





Thanks again
Portugal7


----------



## Trudger (Jul 31, 2009)

:icon_evil

This place is lovely, shame someone with plenty of money can't buy it and turn it back into a house at least rather than let it be turned into rubble.

I'll buy a lottery ticket tomorrow .....

T


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 31, 2009)

Its not often you get a set of Keys and the Owners full permission! When you do it makes for a Brill explore that you can take at you leisure! Your pics are outstanding very well done!


----------

